# Norton Ghost, or similar program



## equil (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good, or the "best" program that provides functionality like Norton Ghost? 

Basically what I was thinking of doing was formatting my laptop to attempt to address a network issue, and I figured I'd set something up where after you format, you install all your programs/get updates etc. and then make a freeze or copy of Windows' state at that time. Then, with that program (such as Norton Ghost) instead of formatting the next time you simply rollback to your setup and get all the latest updates and continue on your way.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use Acronis True Image, IMO the best of the breed right now.

Acronis True Image, available at NewEgg for $30 downloaded, search for Acronis.


----------

